# AIR BAG light



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

This afternoon i turned on my car and the air bag light is flashing. I tried turing it off and then back on but it is still flashing. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

what year is it sometimes when ur alternator is about to shit the bed the air bag light comes on and the brake light comes on it chould be that or it chould be u have a short or wiring problem in ur air bag system


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

How to reset SRS(air bag) light 

Open the driver's door. Note the rubber covered button located low on the B pillar, a button which is pressed by the door when the door is closed. This is the Driver's Door Switch (DDS).

Turn the ignition from OFF to ON. Press the DDS at least 5 times within 7 seconds after turning the ignition switch ON. Turn the ignition OFF. Close the driver's door. Start the engine.

If the airbag warning lamp is still on (or still flashing), there is a fault in the Supplemental Restraint System which must be diagnosed and repaired. This is a job for your local friendly Nissan dealer.


----------



## Huffmun (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you very much for posting this information. My mother-in-law's '93 Altima was recently repaired after an accident and the air bag light was flashing. The body shop guy didn't know how to clear it. The procedure below worked, with one caveat. The first time I tried it I pressed the DDS 5 time fast and turned off the key while the light was still on. The second time I waited until the light was off, and it cleared.

There is another procedure described elsewhere in this forum that did not work for me, although it evidently worked for others.

By the way, the automatic seat belt re-tractor was also not working. Pressing a button inside the trunk reset the seat belt re-tractor - this is described in the Owners Manual. The car was hit while it was parked and the seat belts automatically retracted.





Jeff said:


> How to reset SRS(air bag) light
> 
> Open the driver's door. Note the rubber covered button located low on the B pillar, a button which is pressed by the door when the door is closed. This is the Driver's Door Switch (DDS).
> 
> ...


----------

